# Alcoholic beverages as works of art



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm curious as to whether others here have had similar experiences...

I do not like the effect of alcohol, and I never have. However, the complexity and variety of flavors present in alcoholic beverages is truly amazing, and over the years, I have encountered a few that feel like I am experiencing a fine work of art that operates on the senses of taste and smell. I'll give a couple examples here, and I would be interested to hear from other people on this subject.

In 1999, I had a bottle of 1959 Pichon-Baron, a red Bordeaux wine. To this day, I can still remember it vividly. The multilayered complexity of flavors, and the way that it changed over time after I opened the bottle, was comparable to the most complex music I have ever heard. Since then, I have had many interesting and complex wines, but I'm hard pressed to think of one that has topped the 1959 Pichon-Baron.

More recently, I have discovered the infamous powerful Chinese liquor - baijiu. Most non-Chinese people can't tolerate it, but I loved it from the first taste despite the fact that I am not Chinese, and I have so far added 13 different bottles to my collection. Perhaps the most complex and fascinating liquor I have ever tasted is the standard version of Moutai, the prototypical sauce fragrance baijiu. It is almost impossible to describe; the aroma varies depending on the distance of my nose from the glass, and the finish is incredibly long and complex. To me, this isn't just a drink - it is a work of art. I can understand why bottles of Moutai have been used as bribes in China; if someone tried to bribe me with a bottle, I would be very tempted to accept it.

I could go on and on and on; I've had many experiences like these, but I'm more interested in hearing what others here have to say.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is my work of Art


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

bobby burns...great drink


----------

